# Aluminum fabricator ?



## HOOPER (Dec 19, 2011)

I need someone to make a riser/bracket for my new trolling motor. I really just need a heavy metal brake. Any help?


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

Fluid Metalworks downtown can probably handle it...


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

And our own (PFF member) Breeze Fabricators now Synergy Fabricators
http://www.synergyfabricators.com/


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

*synergyfabricators*

just looked at their website. was checking out their photo gallery and ran across some pics of a carolina skiff with a flounder rail and a few other custom parts such as the trolling motor bracket and custom tiller handle on the trolling motor. very nice splatter paint job on those parts also. i know this boat quite well, as i use to own it. i built all of those accessories myself!!! not synergy fabricators! shame on you!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

grumpy old man said:


> just looked at their website. was checking out their photo gallery and ran across some pics of a carolina skiff with a flounder rail and a few other custom parts such as the trolling motor bracket and custom tiller handle on the trolling motor. very nice splatter paint job on those parts also. i know this boat quite well, as i use to own it. i built all of those accessories myself!!! not synergy fabricators! shame on you!


Although I would like to work there, I am not affiliated with them in any other way. You should contact them via their website and tell them.


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Although I would like to work there, I am not affiliated with them in any other way. You should contact them via their website and tell them.


Why contact them? If they didn'nt build said parts I'm sure they know it:yes:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Flounder Lean Rail*

I don't know who used to own the boat but it is currently owned by Bubba Barberi. The photo of the lean rail was taken in 2007. It is a copy of a style we have been fabricating since 1988. I guess you liked the design so much you copied it. Thanks for the flattery. If we did not build that specific lean rail we have fabricated at least 500 just like it. Also I have spatter painted several of our leaning rails as well as powder coated and plasticoated them as well. Sorry if this sounds crummy but we have fabricated hundreds of rails just like this and have other photos of them but this was selected by the girls who do our web design and if you truly are offended by this use I will have it changed to a different picture.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

grumpy old man said:


> just looked at their website. was checking out their photo gallery and ran across some pics of a carolina skiff with a flounder rail and a few other custom parts such as the trolling motor bracket and custom tiller handle on the trolling motor. very nice splatter paint job on those parts also. i know this boat quite well, as i use to own it. i built all of those accessories myself!!! not synergy fabricators! shame on you!


If the current boat owner allowed them to take a picture and to use it on their website, that is all that matters.


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

yes i did copy the design of a rig i saw while out floundering. i 
built all the parts myself. for synery to use it on their website is misleading viewers to assume that synergy built it. that is false advertising, plain and simple. please show work you did. not others work. it is i suppose flattering that you liked it enough to use it on your website. i was proud of the work myself. thank you.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

HOOPER said:


> I need someone to make a riser/bracket for my new trolling motor. I really just need a heavy metal brake. Any help?


Back to the OP's inquiry...


----------

